# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  AI ethics, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

IBM

ibm.com/artificial-intelligence/ethics

ibm.com/cloud/learn/ai-ethics

----------


## Airicist

What is AI Ethics?

Sep 30, 2021




> With the emergence of big data, companies have increased their focus to drive automation and data-driven decision-making across their organizations with AI. While the intention is to improve business outcomes, companies are experiencing unforeseen consequences in some of their AI applications, particularly due to poor upfront research design and biased datasets.
> 
> In this lightboard video, Phaedra Boinodiris with IBM, breaks down what AI ethics is and why it is so important for companies to establish a set of principals around trust and transparency when adopting AI technologies.

----------

